# Cutting E-Glass blank



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a Seeker SU-90 blank that I want to start working on. However, I would like to trim the tip about 6 inches or so. What would be the best way to cut em, if I don't have any power tools?
Don't want to ruin a brand new blank.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Use a hacksaw with fine teeth.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Not sure if you've started yet.....BUT...
I'd wrap it with some tape.....it will help with splintering. Plus if you jump the blade, you wont get the extra chew marks.

tight lines


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*clean cut*

Fine tooth hacksaw with masking tape worked like a charm. Successfully went from tip size 6 to 9  
Thx


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

*rod cutting*

I have had success with a Dremel Tool; just make sure you have it "supported" by a board to keep the blank from bending. John


----------

